# Battery at 0% & can't get it to charge



## quickstang (Feb 6, 2012)

So for some reason my battery on my Nexus 7 is at 0%. no matter how long u kept the wall charger in it wouldn't charge. I was able to plug it in the PC, boot then a few seconds later it shut off. Repeated the same thing again then rushed to my wall charger where it booted, said charging, but then powered off. I can't get it passed 0%.

What do I need to do so it'll charge?

Sent from my 4.1.2 JB Beast running AOKP nightlies & Glados 2.1
I can killz iPhone?


----------



## mrZoSo (Jan 4, 2012)

Well if the PC is charging it, leave it plugged up to it for a while and see if it charges any. If your using a different USB cord from your PC, try that one in the charger and see if it works. If it does it's a bad cord, if it doesn't it's a bad charger. Hopefully that's it and not the tablet itself.


----------



## quickstang (Feb 6, 2012)

Came home from work & it was at 100%. Odd, but it fixed itself.

Sent from my 4.1.2 JB Beast running AOKP nightlies & Glados 2.1
I can killz iPhone?


----------



## abendx (Jan 13, 2012)

Been seeing something similar.

I cannot charge the device with any charger or cable unless the battery is completely drained. Then it charges as normal.

I haven't had a bunch of time to look into it yet, but I believe the issue started when I installed 4.2.1


----------

